# [FONT] Les caracteres speciaux : a pu! (resolu)

## Trevoke

Ca fait un petit peu que je ne vois plus les accents et autres dans firefox, et je commence a me demander pourquoi...

J'ai kinput2 installe et je le lance dans mon .xinitrc avec kinput2 -canna.

mon xorg.conf a ca pour les fonts : 

```
    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/default/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/efont-unicode/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/kochi-substitute/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/tengwar-fonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/ja-ipafonts/"

```

Et.. je ne sais pas quoi dire d'autre. J'utilise un x86, mozilla-firefox normal..

----------

## ghoti

Vais peut-être dire une grosse c****rie mais il n'y aurait pas une histoire de XFS (X-Fonts Server  :Wink:  ) la-dessous ?

----------

## Starch

Sinon t'as peut-être mis une police qui ne gère pas ces caractères ou encodages...

----------

## boozo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> mais il n'y aurait pas une histoire de XFS la-dessous ?

 

tiens justement je me suis souvent posé cette question... quelle est exactement sont utilité ? chez moi le xfs n'est pas démarré mais j'ai eu par le passé besoin de l'activer pour obtenir des fonts dans certaines applis (hors portage) alors puisque tu en parles peut-être peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne...  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   mais il n'y aurait pas une histoire de XFS la-dessous ? 
> 
> tiens justement je me suis souvent posé cette question... quelle est exactement sont utilité ? chez moi le xfs n'est pas démarré mais j'ai eu par le passé besoin de l'activer pour obtenir des fonts dans certaines applis (hors portage) alors puisque tu en parles peut-être peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne... 

 

Bouffer du temps au démarage et être totalement deprecated.

----------

## boozo

je je je l'frais pu... :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

>  et être totalement deprecated

 

c'est bien la première fois qu'on me taxe de "deprecated" tiens... tu sous entends quoi exactement... dis tout de suite que je suis vieux...  :Mr. Green: 

c'est bon, c'est bon, je sais, je  :Arrow:  []

----------

## Enlight

 *boozo wrote:*   

> je je je l'frais pu...
> 
>  *Quote:*    et être totalement deprecated 
> 
> c'est bien la première fois qu'on me taxe de "deprecated" tiens... tu sous entends quoi exactement... dis tout de suite que je suis vieux... 
> ...

 

Lol, ben vu l'avatar en fait... vieux tu parrais! :Razz: 

j'arrive  :Arrow:  []

edit : le remplaçant :  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/general/fontconfig.html

explication : http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-9e5319e91902ace916c1887cc2066c40691c650d

----------

## Bapt

C'est peut être deprecated, mais XFS permet de distribuer les fonts, ce qui est très pratique quand tu fait des Terminaux X.

----------

## Trevoke

 *Starch wrote:*   

> Sinon t'as peut-ï¿½tre mis une police qui ne gï¿½re pas ces caractï¿½res ou encodages...

 

T'es apparemment le seul qui veut m'aider, alors.. Euh.. je t'ai mis une liste de mes fonts, c'est laquelle d'apres toi?

----------

## Trevoke

Le lien d'Enlight sur fontconfig.. alors en fait je suis pas cense mettre toutes mes fonts dans mon xorg.conf ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Le lien d'Enlight sur fontconfig.. alors en fait je suis pas cense mettre toutes mes fonts dans mon xorg.conf ?

 

Honnetment moi et les fonctes ça fait 2, mais pour ce que j'en ai compris, les fontes qui sont citées dans xorg.conf n'ont pas besoin d'xfs. En revanche j'avait déjà entendu parler d'une histoire de cache des fontes à régénérer de temps à autres, je sais pas si y'a un rapport.

Sinon j'imagine que t'est en utf-8 alors commence peut être par garder que les fontes unicode (tu commentes les autres puis tu les decommente ensuite)

Sinon t'aurait pas fait joujou avec xfontsel?

et totalement au pif je paries sur tengwar en responsable  :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

xfontsel j'ai pas touche non.

Maintenant mon xorg.conf n'a plus que unifont, 100dpi, 75dpi, TTF, type1, terminus et ttf-bitstream-vera. Je ne comprends pas le probleme donc je ne peux pas le resoudre..

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> xfontsel j'ai pas touche non.
> 
> Maintenant mon xorg.conf n'a plus que unifont, 100dpi, 75dpi, TTF, type1, terminus et ttf-bitstream-vera. Je ne comprends pas le probleme donc je ne peux pas le resoudre..

 

C'est que dans firefox? parceque sinon ça se passe peut être au niveau de Edition / encodage des caractères.

----------

## Trevoke

Tu as un document .doc ou .sxw que je peux telecharger qui a des accents pour tester avec OOo ?

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Tu as un document .doc ou .sxw que je peux telecharger qui a des accents pour tester avec OOo ?

 

Je peux rien uploader de là où je suis  :Confused: 

----------

## Trevoke

J'ai des vieux trucs de la GWN quand je traduisais qui ne s'ouvrent pas comme il faut (des A majuscules avec des tremas et des tildes), mais je peux inserer des caracteres speciaux normalement.

Sinon c'est ou le niveau edition/encodage des caracteres?

----------

## Enlight

vérifies tes locales des fois que... sinon iconv et mvconv (comme dans le guide utf- :Cool:  t'aurais pas migré sans convertir d'ailleurs ou l'inverse?

----------

## Trevoke

mes locales, tu veux dire /etc/locales.build ? je viens d'y aller voir et en fait j'avais un truc bizarre, genre 

en_US.UTF8/UTF8 ... Donc j'ai corrige les lignes curieuses et je relance l'emerge de glibc. On verra quand c'est fini.

----------

## Trevoke

voici mon /etc/locales.build:

 *Quote:*   

> en_US/ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US/UTF-8
> 
> ja_JP/EUC-JP
> ...

 

ca marche toujours pas..

----------

## Trevoke

*bump* les gars, ce forum est quasiment illisible a cause de ce probleme  :Sad: 

----------

## kopp

T'es en utf ou pas ? parceque si c'est le cas, on dirait qu'il n'y ait pas : pas de fr_FR/UTF-8

et d'ailleurs c'est étrange, il me semblait qu'elle y était chez moi mais non!!!

----------

## Trevoke

En fait, j'ai continue a farfouiller, et j'ai remarque que la commande 'locale' me disait que j'etais en "POSIX" ... Donc.. Euh.. J'ai fait un 02locales et j'ai mis LC_ALL="en_US/UTF-8" .. et quand j'ai fini de recompiler glibc pour ajouter le changement que tu me recommandes, je reessaye.

----------

## kopp

Faut suivre le guide UTF-8 de gentoo lol  :Wink: 

Sinon, pour que le truc de /etc/locales.build soit pris en compte, il faut un useflag, genre userlocales ou quelque chose du genre !

----------

## Trevoke

Ceci dit en passant, je lis ces pages-ci parfaitement:

http://www.w3.org/2001/06/utf-8-test/UTF-8-demo.html

http://titus.uni-frankfurt.de/indexe.htm?/unicode/unitest.htm

... Alors... je comprends plus.. C'est juste ce site on dirait.. ?

Meme le site de mon ancienne guilde, www.lords-zodiac.com .. Je peux le lire correctement.

----------

## montesq

grrr j'ai le même problème depuis maximum 2 jours...

Les caractères spéciaux ne passent pas juste sur le forum, aucun problème sur les autres sites   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Je suis pour le moins désappointé...

*EDIT*

Heu maintenant ça marche... Je sais pas ce que j'ai fait :/ 

Je me suis déconnecté du forum en cliquant sur le link Déconnexion [ montesq] , puis reconnecté ; le problème se réglerait-il simplement ainsi? 

Je laisse alors aux experts le soin de nous apporter leur lumière sur ce dysfonctionnement.

----------

## Trevoke

Ca aussi c'est resolu. Mais j'ai trop tripatouille desole, je sais pas ce qui a resolu. Peut-etre nettoyage complet du cache de firefox.. ?

----------

## titoucha

Déjà eu ça et dans mon cas une purge du cache a résolu le problème.

----------

